# Norditropin gh



## Shaunyboy (Oct 3, 2015)

Hey I'm new to the site. Been using steriods for about 4 years on and off but wanna take things to next level!

I've aquired some norditropin 26.4iu. Done googling and whatever and tried the search but want to make sure it's real it's got all the stamps and stuff but can't find anything similar. If anyone has any pop a pic up. I'll put one up when I get home.

My plan is run this low dose 5iu eod till I start test again. Would of been off 4 months. I'm also temped by insulin after lots of reading!

Thanks in advance


----------



## Shaunyboy (Oct 3, 2015)




----------



## Shaunyboy (Oct 3, 2015)

Bump


----------



## hardgain (Nov 27, 2009)

Bumping this.. Anyone have any info? Have a mate got some very similar to this.. Only difference the box on his days 'contains 2 viles'

everything else is the same even has the same lot number..


----------



## nellsuk (Dec 18, 2010)

Never seen boxes like that before for those doses. Wording seems a bit suspect but that doesn't mean they're bunk. Only way to tell will be to have tests done whilst using the product.


----------



## leetrx (May 5, 2010)

Bump


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

these are fake i have been told


----------



## BigD (Oct 30, 2015)

How did u get on with these iv just taken delivery of 5 boxes with same date and lot number


----------



## BigD (Oct 30, 2015)

Bump


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

these are fake these are not Pharma GH


----------



## BigD (Oct 30, 2015)

Pscarb do you have any idea what is in them? Hgh hcg peptide


----------



## S123 (Jun 14, 2013)

You've gotta do some research before purchasing HGH, norditropins are probably the gh that's faked the most, i thought they came in pens and cartridges


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

BigD said:


> Pscarb do you have any idea what is in them? Hgh hcg peptide


 no mate not a clue, it may very well be GH but you can bet it wont be decent it will be cheap chinese be careful about sides as well as now the fakers are adding chemicals to give you water mention which will give you numb fingers etc.......the very fact that they are fake would keep me well away from them


----------



## BigD (Oct 30, 2015)

Sound thanks for that I thought it was strange that the powder wasn't in puck form......well iv been tucked up good and proper


----------

